# What do you ladies think of these...?



## k.a.t (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm deciding whether or not to buy these...I do like them but was just wondering what other people thought of them....and also what I could wear them with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!

EDIT: d'oh! forgot to paste the link!

http://www.faith.co.uk/purple-sorena...ot-prod499850/


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 5, 2010)

they're okay!
I would wear them with some fitted dark blue jeans, a blazer, and I cute oversized pocketbook...


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 6, 2010)

They're amazing!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_they're okay!
I would wear them with some fitted dark blue jeans, a blazer, and I cute oversized pocketbook..._

 
Ooo that does sound nice! could they be worn with dresses too? and like opaque black tights maybe?

And forgive my ignorance but that's a pocketbook?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 6, 2010)

The lower part of them is nice, but I'm not a fan of the slouchy leg. For some reason I think the grey model looks a lot nicer in the picture. Maybe it's just how the material slouches.
But, yeah, opaque tights and a short, I'd say either loose fitting sweater type, alternatively more body con, dress would totally rock with these.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 6, 2010)

They have some cute shoes on that site.










Can you tell I'm all about beige and flesh tones shoes for spring? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they don't ship outside the UK & Ireland. Bummer.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The lower part of them is nice, but I'm not a fan of the slouchy leg. For some reason I think the grey model looks a lot nicer in the picture. Maybe it's just how the material slouches.
But, yeah, opaque tights and a short, I'd say either loose fitting sweater type, alternatively more body con, dress would totally rock with these._

 
Oh I love the slouchy leg! Yeah I really like the grey ones too but I already have enough grey shoes and the purple shade really made me go 'wow' lol

Thanks for your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_They have some cute shoes on that site.










Can you tell I'm all about beige and flesh tones shoes for spring? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they don't ship outside the UK & Ireland. Bummer._

 
Yes! I ALMOST bought the frst ones instead...but knowing me I'd ruin the ribbon fast lol I do plan on getting them though..because they are lush! damn it, need money again.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Ooo that does sound nice! could they be worn with dresses too? and like opaque black tights maybe?

*And forgive my ignorance but that's a pocketbook?*



_

 

Sorry, Northeast slang.....
pocketbook=purse!

As far as dresses go, of course, personally, I'd wear it with a shorter dress, since I'm short. If you buy the black boots, try going for a black dress/colored tights , etc


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 6, 2010)

DO IT!!!!
DO IT NOW!!!​


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Sorry, Northeast slang.....
pocketbook=purse!_

 
haha thanks for clearing that up...I though you meant a notebook as in laptop


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_DO IT!!!!


DO IT NOW!!!​_

 
lol already have!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 6, 2010)

Those are super cute!  I really like them in grey, too.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd wear them with a dress like this.:
embellished-neckline-zip-back-dress GREY - GoJane.com


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Those are so hot!! I like all 3 colors.

And I agree, that site is great. It's a shame they don't ship to the US!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Love them, especially in grey


----------



## Novavelle (Feb 7, 2010)

*What color did you get them in the purple?? they're super cute boots btw.*


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm deciding whether or not to buy these...I do like them but was just wondering what other people thought of them....and also what I could wear them with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!

EDIT: d'oh! forgot to paste the link!

Buy SORENA from Faith UK, shoes, boots and accessories_

 

those are cute actually..


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Novavelle* 

 
_*What color did you get them in the purple?? they're super cute boots btw.*_

 
Yep got them in purple..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also got these:





Just waiting til they get here now!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

you have pretty good taste in shoes kat!


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Yep got them in purple..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also got these:

Just waiting til they get here now!_

 
These are so adorable!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cute! I think you could wear those with a skinny jean or a skinny dress pant.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

The second pair you got are really pretty as well!!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks all...I think I MAY have a slight shoe addiction....oh dear


----------

